
Netflix and the streaming wars create income inequality - prostoalex
https://www.fastcompany.com/90250828/the-death-of-hollywoods-middle-class
======
bb2018
Does anyone else have trouble getting invested in articles on income
inequality or demographic economics when there are lines like this:

"For each of the two years he was on Kimmel, Allison earned about $208,000,
which in Los Angeles, the second-most-expensive city in the U.S., represents a
middle-class lifestyle"

That amount of money would put you in the top 10% for Los Angeles for
household income - which means if you had no dependents (or a spouse that at
least made some money) you'd easily be top 5%. In no way is that middle class.

There are similar articles like this: [https://www.laweekly.com/news/it-takes-
nearly-100-000-a-year...](https://www.laweekly.com/news/it-takes-
nearly-100-000-a-year-in-income-to-rent-an-average-la-house-5289964)

which seem to use stretch metrics to make a point. It says you need 100,000 to
rent the median house. First, it doesn't say how much you need to rent any
house. Second, the city of Los Angeles is mostly apartments for those without
children so you would need far less than 100,000. The only reason you would
need a house is if you were a couple - but in the case getting close to
100,000 in combined income is much more achievable than doing it solo.

I know neither of these points speak to the larger point of the article - but
it becomes harder to take the rest of the article seriously when they stretch
the economic truth so much. As a resident of Los Angeles I can attest people
get by with many magnitudes less than 200,000.

------
Flankk
Good. Actors are overpaid and America has an unhealthy obsession with fame. Am
I supposed to feel sympathy for someone complaining they don't get paid six
figures? It's an unskilled job that requires no education.

